# In between sizes for stem and bar. Suggestions?



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm in between a 42 and 44 bar and a 110 or 120mm stem.

120 stem with 42 bar, 44 bar with 120 stem or 110 stem and 42 bar...

84/94 degree rise.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you could get ITM bar and stem 115 and 43

Stem
NOS - ITM Millenium Colnago Stem - 115mm - 26.4 handlebar - 1 1/8" Steering tube | eBay

ITM Bars on 43 exists I have seen them, but can't find them on the net.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Got it 43cm handlebars ( measured outside-outside ) if you wound want c-c search for 45cm ones, they also exist

ITM Bars | Discount Bike Handlebars


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

here is one in 44.5cm outside-outside

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------

